# Prison H19 - Germany - June 2015



## RichPDG (Jun 11, 2015)

*History*

This prison was built in the end of the 19th century and used to house approx. 600 prisoners. It was built in the outskirts of the city, but due to the growth of this big city, the prison is now situated more or less in the city centre, Most of the inhabitants were men, but there were also cellblocks in separate buildings for women and juveniles.

Data shows that 8 prisoners have been executed here who were being charged for murder. Most prisoners stayed here for only a short period being several months.

At one point the prison needed to be renewed, and the city chose to build a prison elsewhere in the city.

*The Explore*

Like the one in France, but better 

From first seeing pictures of this prison, I knew I had to locate it and get it explored as they don't often pop up like this. Many hours of research later and I had my location! or so I thought! Different prison but the same guard towers so it was back to the drawing board until I finally pieced together where the correct location was.

Fast forward a few weeks and I'm in Belgium on my first euro road trip and decide to take a trip over to see if the place was still accessible or not. Upon entering the grounds, a lot of the doors and gates had been padlocked which didn't fill me with hope on getting inside but we managed to find an opening.

Even though there was no-one in them, walking past these guard towers was still intimidating.








































































Whilst we were gathering our last few pictures before preparing to leave, I could hear the jangling of keys and the sound of a radio drawing ever closer, As I approached the top of the stairs to have a look, four very kind german police officers came into view and told us that we shouldn't be here and would need to leave soon. After a brief conversation, they let us on our way.






Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Rubex (Jun 11, 2015)

This place is so cool! Amazing photos!


----------



## krela (Jun 11, 2015)

Fantastic stuff. Something ironic about being asked to leave a prison by the police.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope you didn't drop the soap!

Great pictures  are trespass laws the same in mainland Europe?


----------



## krela (Jun 11, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> are trespass laws the same in mainland Europe?



No, it varies from country to country. In some it is a criminal offence, not many will prosecute though.


----------



## Cowieb (Jun 11, 2015)

Very cool pics mate !


----------



## RichPDG (Jun 11, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I hope you didn't drop the soap!
> 
> Great pictures  are trespass laws the same in mainland Europe?



Not sure on the trespass laws but we didn't have any problems. They were really polite and left us to make our own way out.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome report mate. Glad you got to see this place. I Need to see this one, I have a thing for prisons! Nice photos of the place. Nicely done


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you nailed it when you said _"Like the one in France but better" _
Stunning pics, I love those guard towers, really unusual. Looks a minter inside too tho. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2015)

Great report and images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2015)

Absolutely stunning stuff....das ist guddun!


----------



## Old No.13 (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome, just awesome!!!!!!!


----------

